# Shirt sticking to the back of the screen



## tjmyers (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi everyone,

The company I work for recently bought an anatol automatic press. The issue were having is when we try to print a multi color job the ink that is on the shirt from the first color printed is sticking to the back of the screen of the second color were trying to print. We have off contact when printing and also use spray tack so were not sure what the issue might be. Could it possibly be that the ink from the first color printed is still to hot after being flash dried so it sticks?

All help and input is appreciated

Tyler


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

That is possible. Are you printing the next color with the next printhead after the flash or using it for a cool down station, as in flash, move to a blank head, then move to a head with the next color? make sure your flash is set for enough time to only flash enough for the next print. easy to over flash on an auto when you have such a short cool down time.


----------



## tjmyers (Mar 14, 2016)

We have been printing the second color in the next print head so we don't have a cool down head. I'll try having a cool down head and try a little less of a flash to see if that works. Have you ever used silicone spray on the back of the screen? Iv heard that could help but don't know much about it.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Never had a need to try it, but I have seen several people suggest it on TSF. You are likely to find (on big runs) That printing without a cooldown station, the next color can start curing the ink on the screen from the heat of the flashed shirt/platen. not just in the screen image but all the ink. can turn into a nightmare. I haven't used one but they make a ''Mister" not sure if that's the proper name. It sprays a cool mist on the print between the flash and the next head. evaporates instantly form the heat so that the next head can print. I've never priced them. I'm manually printing since starting my own shop. The auto experience was from working for other companies in the past. I miss Auto.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

I would assume it can be many issues and requires troubleshooting of course. Not enough tack adhesive, over flashing, off contact etc.


----------



## TH Apparel (Jul 12, 2013)

I would say put as many cool stations as you can before hitting the next screen. For example on job with 2 screens, it would go in the 1st head(flash in head two) and last head would be the 2nd color.
Or is it possible it could be under flashed and sticking to the screen. 

might also need a little more off contact depending on what you're printing...


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

I've used the silicone many times. It works but you gotta apply it pretty much every load. You definitely need a cool down. I try to have at least two stations open after the flash. Some inks just stick more than others too no matter what you do.


----------



## tjmyers (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the comments. I'll try this stuff out and see how it goes.


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

may be there is some issue of heat transfer . reduce the heat and try again


----------



## depositzim (Mar 16, 2016)

If screen is under exposed and using waterbased ink that would cause screen to stick to shirts

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## depositzim (Mar 16, 2016)

If plastisol then you need cooling station or add Base extender to white and thin it a bit white spirit if need more white add highlight white at end

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------

